# Highlevel  Gilde versucht Neuorientierung



## Buttje (30. Mai 2013)

Liebe Leute, 
selbst schon im fortgeschrittenen Erwachsenenalter ( 58 ), gefühlt manchmal 16, suche ich nette 
Leute die mit mir versuchen wollen eine z. Zt. Memberlose High-Level Gilde wieder zu reaktivieren.
Ich spiele seit ca. 4 Jahren immer noch mit Begeisterung dieses Spiel und versuche nun auf diesem
Wege ein paar Gleichgesinnte zu finden. Ihr solltet entspannt, lustig sein und trotzdem ein wenig 
Ehrgeiz mitbringen, da ich mir einen netten Raidbesuch vorstellen könnte. 
Momentan spiele ich auf Antonidas Allianz, habe aber auf Thrall Horde lange gespielt. Welche Seite 
ist mir eigentlich egal mit einer leichten Tendenz zur Horde. Meine Chars sind durchweg Fernkämpfer
bei denen ich immer das Gefühl habe, dass diese extra für mich gemacht sind.
Ich hoffe ich habe euer Interesse geweckt.

Bis dann Jörg


----------



## Cumulonimbus (30. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen , 

schade falscher Server ^^. Kenne das mit der Gilde. Meine Gilde LvL25 hat auch nur 4 Member und da ist ein Raid oder dergleichen nicht möglich. Bin auf Malfurion auf Alliseite. Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit deiner Gilde.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Maladin (30. Mai 2013)

Es ist immer ein wenig traurig, wenn die Zeiten sie wandeln und eine Gilde sich zerstreut. Pfeif doch auf das Level der Gilde und suche dir eine bestehende Gemeinschaft. Das ist immer am einfachsten und effizient.


----------

